# Woodlice as live food



## Hypsibius (Oct 15, 2014)

I'm just wondering if the hedgehog I'm soon to be caring for (an African Pygmy hedgehog) would be able to eat live arthropods such as woodlice. I'm currently caring for a colony of Oniscus asellus woodlice and was wondering if they would be suitable to feed to my hedgehog. I know you can feed them insects such as crickets and such, but I was wondering if woodlice would be suitable, as it would be an easy to acquire source of live food (and help control the numbers of the colony!)


----------



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

Isopods! I was like, what are woodlice?! Lol. I use them in my live vivarium for my crested gecko because they eat waste and aren't harmful if ingested. 

So I'm going to say they are safe for hedgehogs but I'm not sure. I would get a second opinion before feeding them.


----------



## ellisrks01 (Mar 25, 2014)

I don't know if they are safe but if woodlice are the same as Isopods then I've heard of quite a few people feeding those to thier hogs over last few years. 
Maybe Lillysmommy knows she's been around for awhile


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I'm not sure I should be considered an authority here since I consulted Wikipedia before starting to answer! :lol:

But...for what it's worth, I think they'd be safe to feed. Earthworms are considered safe to feed (when raised in a clean environment) and they're detritivores as well. Since you're raising the colony yourself in a controlled environment & know what they're getting for food & such, they should be perfectly fine. I would still rotate them with other insects too though, if possible (crickets, mealworms, roaches, etc.). And of course, it depends on whether your hedgehog likes them in the first place!


----------



## sheap (Mar 12, 2012)

I looked them up too...rolly-polies! Well, sort of. I never thought of them as a treat...I'll have to find myself someone to get some from. I don't think they live in Florida, but I know that when I was little in Michigan we would play with them!


----------



## ellisrks01 (Mar 25, 2014)

Not trying to steal OP's thread but did anyone find nutritional values on this bug? I swear I've read they are high in calcium in the past but I might be wrong. Google doesn't like me right now so I cant find it.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

This is all I found from a quick search - http://www.earthlife.net/insects/isopoda.html & http://talkto.thefrog.org/index.php?action=vthread&topic=26806

Seems there isn't an analysis that's been done on them unless that's changed in the past three years. Both things mention the high calcium in their shell though, so sounds like you remember that right! I'd do more searching, but I slammed my finger in the car door an hour ago, so I'm having a bit of trouble typing now. *sigh*


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

Yup, they are fine. I use them too when I can get them (which is unfortunately not that often as I'd like).


----------



## CoffeeKat (Jan 15, 2014)

How is your poor finger, Kelsey? Is it broken?


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I don't think so, I just caught the fingertip. Have a very nice green-blue-black spot taking up about 1/3 of my nail now & having to take advil so that it stays usable. I think I need to put my left hand in a plastic bubble...I also sliced a chunk off my middle fingertip a few days ago while cutting up dog food. :roll: I've been banned from getting a meat cleaver so I don't end up losing any entire fingers. :lol:

(Sorry for deviation from main topic! And glad to hear someone else feeds these things, thanks Draenog.  You're very helpful when it comes to whether anyone's fed some of the harder-to-find things!)


----------



## Hypsibius (Oct 15, 2014)

Ok, thank you for the helpful responses guys! Sorry about the initial confusion, here in the UK they're most commonly referred to as woodlice. I didn't realise that they weren't as common around where you guys are, over here they can easily be found in woodlands under rotting logs and leaf litter. Anyway, thank you, I'll see if my hedgehog likes them when he comes into my care.


----------



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

I would have called them rolly pollys before I got my crested gecko. I think isopod is the Linnaeus classification system for the species which is how I have to order them online. 

Let us know if he likes them. I'm always interested in new insects for my little guys.


----------



## Hypsibius (Oct 15, 2014)

Well, my little guy came into my care today. His name is Fluke (after the James Herbert novel of the same name) and he is a handsome little thing! I'm happy to report that he does indeed seem to like woodlice. I put one in his enclosure and he attacked it pretty viciously! Thank you for the advisory guys.


----------

